# Chevrolet Cruze Gets 1.7 VCDi Diesel Engine in UK



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

What we might possibly see here in the U.S.:



> *Chevrolet UK has introduced a new 1.7-liter diesel engine to the Cruze sedan line-up, the same unit that will be available in the upcoming Cruze Wagon towards the third quarter.*
> 
> The long story short is that this 1.7 VCDi engine produces 130 PS and 300 Nm (221 lb-ft) of torque, while also managing some hugely impressive economy figures - 72.4 mpg only on the UK cycle combined with CO2 emissions of just 117 g/km.


Chevrolet Cruze Gets 1.7 VCDi Diesel Engine in UK - autoevolution news


----------

